# Anyone have any flight ideas to get from toronto to Orlando cheaper?



## lobsterlover (Feb 26, 2011)

Heading to Orlando with 2 kids in May. I'm going on my own so I don't want to drive to Buffalo. Been patiently waiting for a sale at Air Can or Westjet to no avail.
Can anyone suggest a charter or airline to get us to Orlando? I want to fly direct. I tried Sunwing but they don't go out Sat.'s. 
Thank you.


----------



## equitax (Feb 26, 2011)

*Flight Search Tool*

Visit www.itasoftware.com to scour for the cheapest fares, then book elsewhere.  ITA is by far the best search software there is.  Been using it for years.  So good  in fact that Google bought ITA for 700 million in cash...

You cant buy from the site


----------



## BarCol (Feb 27, 2011)

Nevermind - I was going to say go to Buffalo


----------



## crisby (Feb 28, 2011)

We are flying direct to Orlando in April on Westjet out of Hamilton.

But it seems that they are stopping these flights as of April 30 ($78 per person each way).

It won't help for your May flight, but certainly something to keep in mind for future vacation planning. And it's way more convenient than Toronto. 

Chris


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, great price. Too bad they're stopping them.
I just need a little patience! Westjet and air can alwasys have sales but I've been waiting since Jan.1!!!
I wish there were flights from Kitchener.


----------



## amanven (Feb 28, 2011)

crisby said:


> We are flying direct to Orlando in April on Westjet out of Hamilton.
> 
> But it seems that they are stopping these flights as of April 30 ($78 per person each way).
> 
> ...



The Westjet flights from Hamilton are their seasonal service that ends at the end of April and resumes again in the fall.  They also run seasonally out of London as well.  Don't waste your time looking for a deal through Air Canada.  Reasonable airfares and Air Canada NEVER come together in the same sentence!  Reconsider on Buffalo.  If you were willing to put up with the hassle of going out of Toronto, you would find Buffalo to be no worse.  You might need to drive a little bit further but the better airfares out of Buffalo and the easy navigation of the airport there to me outweigh any distance advantage Toronto may have.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 1, 2011)

We have also got some very good deals on Jet Blue out of Rochester to Orlando. The extra mileage to Rochester added about 30 mins to the trip, but having a direct/non-stop flight to Orlando for hundreds (per person) less was well worth the drive.
~Diane


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 1, 2011)

Not having much luck. Jetblue is not a real bargain right now at $459.
Any day those flights will come on sale for me!!


----------



## CSB (Mar 2, 2011)

Try sunwing

http://rds.sax.softvoyage.com/cgi-bin/results.cgi

please ignore the above link, it does not work.

www.sunwing.ca 

I hope this works, I got to it from travelzoo. They had really cheap flights for March and then I tried May and got pretty good prices too. (make sure to tick off that it is only for the flight)


----------



## Art (Mar 3, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Not having much luck. Jetblue is not a real bargain right now at $459.
> Any day those flights will come on sale for me!!



Forget about JetBlue.

Once the prices hit that level, it means all the cheap  seats  are  sold,  and future  sales, if  any,  will not  include those flights.

I  fly JetBlue out  of Buffalo and that is how their pricing works.

Art


----------



## CSB (Mar 3, 2011)

I just rechecked the Sunwing price and see that the taxes make the price in the +$500 range. I should have gone the step further to verify before posting.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Art and CBS.

Sunwing does not fly on the Saturday. My mom got a flight on  Fri. as her res. is a fri. to fri. She got a good rate but lousey times. Her flight leaves at 8am but good thing is she lives near Pearson. The flight out of Orlando leaves early too, but I think after a week she'll be glad to get out of there and have a rest!!!
I just thought there would be more charter airlines flying to Orlando. I guess I was wrong. Just a few more weeks and there will be a sale!!!


----------



## RIMike (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yes I do...*

Sunwing from Toronto to St. Petersburg, FL. The drive is about 70 miles to Orlando....and they have some really low rates, just checked.
RIMike
(I live in the Tampa/St Pete Area)

Sunwing Airlines
WG026 Toronto Mon. May 09, 2011
6:30 am St Petersburg Mon. May 09, 2011
9:40 am  $49 


 Sunwing Airlines
WG030 Toronto Fri. May 06, 2011
6:30 am St Petersburg Fri. May 06, 2011
11:25 am  $139 



Prices are per person. 

 Depart St Petersburg (PIE) to Toronto (YYZ) 



 Sunwing Airlines
WG027 St Petersburg Mon. May 16, 2011
10:30 am Toronto Mon. May 16, 2011
3:10 pm  $90


----------



## CSB (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunwing does have a saturday flight on May 14th at $150 and return flight on May 21st at $149. Total is $299, sounds great but then they add $265 in taxes and now we are at $564.

As May approaches and if that flight does not fill up, they may lower the price as they have done for the March flights but then you are gambling.

I find checking flight so frustrating because the taxes are all over the place. One place will have a much lower tax showing than another. Some include taxes and some don't.


----------



## CSB (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's another example. Using CheapOair. 

Flight with Major Airline (don't know if this is a real airline or they don't want to say the name) on May 21st nonstop to Orlando. Return on May 28th. 
Base price return is 339.40 and 120.54 in taxes for a total of $459.94 US

Why is the tax $120.54 for that airline on $339.40 when sunwing charges $265 taxes on $299?

It's crazy!


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 5, 2011)

Great idea RIMIKE. You went to some amount of work to look that up and I appreciate it but I've booked a car through priceline already for MCO. 

Yes, the taXES are all over the place!!! Just when you think you found a great deal....its not.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 5, 2011)

*Wish you the best....*

WE are having trouble in the other direction...airfare increased $75 per ticket as we were booking the other day for our trip to Alaska.  I am not sure this will be the year for Airfare deals.

Have a great Trip to Orlando.


----------



## CSB (Mar 15, 2011)

Westjet has a sale right now on domestic as well as other flights. 72-hour 15th anniversary sale. The sale seems to be a good one for other days besides Saturday on flights to Orlando in May.  

For instance, May 10th from Toronto to Orlando and return on May 19th the price would be 211.83 (base fare of 129 plus taxes) going, plus 151.68 (base fare of 129 plus taxes) equals total of $363.51


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Cindy!!
I really mean it! I appreciate people are still trying to help.
But.. I have a set reservation May 21 to 28th. I'm taking 2 kids by myself and don't want to travel late at night or do 8am departures out of Orlando. I guess I'm getting a little spoiled but I just want some decent travelling hours. I notice Westjet and Air Canada are getting sneeky and advertising deals, and their lowest prices but then you find out the flights are at bad hours or in A/C's case, there's connecting flights with a total travel time of 7 hours or something crazy.
I get Air Canada's alerts to lower prices and it looks like it will be another week and a half out for the deals to come in.
anyhow, thanks!!


----------



## lobsterlover (May 16, 2011)

Well, those darn prices for westjet and air can. never did come down. So hard to beleive it was $800 to $1000 just to fly to Florida. Must be cause its over May 24 week.
Ended up with Southwest out of Buf. 3 tickets for $1100 and a decent time so I don't have to stay in a hotel the night before. I also figure Southwest is probably one of the safest airlines going_ their planes have all been gone over with a fine tooth comb!!LOL.


----------

